# I think we can all agree...



## GatodeCafe (Nov 11, 2008)

Lackadaisy is the greatest anthro webcomic to ever be drawn. There is not a single anthro webcomic better than Lackadaisy. Not 2kinds. Not vgcats. Not even Better Days. For sheer, mind-blowing quality, there is nothing but Lackadaisy.

That being said, I wish the artist would get at least a decent update schedule going on. I'm fucking jonesing for more Lackadaisy. I wanna find out what happens to Rocky and Freckle, and I'm tired of desperately checking everyday to see if there's been an update.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 11, 2008)

sounds epic
may i have a link?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 11, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> sounds epic
> may i have a link?



http://www.lackadaisycats.com/


----------



## Magikian (Nov 11, 2008)

Fuck, man... This kicks ass. Love the setting and art style.


----------



## Aden (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy crap, Tracy Butler is the first "furry" artist I ever found, back in the day. Noice.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 11, 2008)

I love Lackadaisy Cats.

Wasn't there a book coming out?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 11, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> I love Lackadaisy Cats.
> 
> Wasn't there a book coming out?



It's coming out in Italy.

...In Italian.

She's said that an English book is in the works as well. Shit yes.


----------



## Teco (Nov 11, 2008)

Her art is amazing, I skimmed through awhile back and there was nothing I didnt like. *thumbs up*


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 11, 2008)

She usually posts the new page on DA when it's finished.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

I wouldn't call it the best, but it's definitely top quality. My favorite was the poem about the Mississippi River.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 11, 2008)

Tracy Butler quit drawing furries when she realized nobody cared about her stories, just that they were OMG FURRIES~!!!!

So while it's nice to see her doing *anthropomorphics* again it grinds my gears when people jump on because it's OMG FURRY.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I wouldn't call it the best, but it's definitely top quality. My favorite was the poem about the Mississippi River.



Funny story about that, I actually recited and analyzed that for an English presentation. Beautiful piece, actually.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 11, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Lackadaisy is the greatest anthro webcomic to ever be drawn.



Uh, no.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 11, 2008)

hey GatodeCafe, ima nominate Digger to share the op

lackadaisy looks great but digger is also retardedly awesome, and by all accounts both comics deserve wider recognition


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Macropod Madness
11 Will Die

These are good too. (I could mention another... but it's a little weird.)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Macropod Madness



I just wish it would update more...


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, but it's really up to the artist... kinda like the guy who writes HunterXHunter (only he gets paid vacation...)


----------



## Emil (Nov 11, 2008)

Ive read alot of these supposedly "great" comics, and I still say I was far more entertained by Fur Will Fly =\


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 11, 2008)

1. Ozy & Millie (first and IMO best webcomic I've read)
2. Kevin & Kell
3. Dandy & Company


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Dog's Days Of Summer is pretty good too (Yes, I know what it is, but the artist is hellagood, and Bayshore is hellacute. : p).


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 11, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> Tracy Butler quit drawing furries when she realized nobody cared about her stories, just that they were OMG FURRIES~!!!!
> 
> So while it's nice to see her doing *anthropomorphics* again it grinds my gears when people jump on because it's OMG FURRY.



Honestly, the furry thing has nothing to do with the allure for me. I mean, it's kind of like Firefly. I'm no sci-fi fanatic, but firefly really truly was an outstanding series, and apart from the movie, was incredibly well-written.

Honestly, Lackadaisy is one of those comics that wouldn't make a bad book if it came down to it. The art is lovely window dressing, but there's a stunning story to back up the whole thing.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 12, 2008)

wow i enjoy this, its amazing! and even if it didnt have animal characters i would love it anyway :O its epic


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 12, 2008)

FINALLY, was looking for the name of that comic and a link *bookmarks* =3


----------



## Teracat (Nov 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> 1. Ozy & Millie (first and IMO best webcomic I've read)
> 2. Kevin & Kell
> 3. Dandy & Company



You gotta admit, they all have the ampersand working for them. A webcomic is only half a webcomic without at least one ampersand.


----------



## Teracat (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, and Lackadaisy rocks the fuckin' house.


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 19, 2008)

i absolutely love Lackadaisy. i've been reading it for a while, and it's one of the few webcomics i actually check for updates.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 19, 2008)

Teracat said:


> You gotta admit, they all have the ampersand working for them. A webcomic is only half a webcomic without at least one ampersand.



Technically, it would be

Ozy and Millie
Kevin and Kell
Dandy and Company 

I just did the ampersand out of laziness.


----------



## Teracat (Nov 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I just did the ampersand out of laziness.



Well, crap. There goes my infallible life philosophy.


----------

